# Rapido with a charging problem



## wick (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi I have had motor homes for about five years now, and for the last three years I have had a Rapido 773F which I am really happy with, That is until recently when both batteries started to loose charge. First the leisure battery (elecsol 110, 9 months old ) Failed the first night we used the heating this winter. Now on the drive with 240 hook up both loose their charge.The problem is that 240 is not charging the the van battery, both are losing power and the coupler /separator light on the display panel keeps clicking on and off randomly. The alternator charges both batteries but they still don't hold their charge. Multi metre test shows no drain from the battery either.I replaced a blown fuse in the coupler which showed smoke stain behind it, which makes me think that a surge could have damaged the coupler unit. ? Any Ideas ? and if it is the coupler/ separator,can the relays in the unit be replaced or do I have to buy a new one?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

For a quick test to check if mains power supply is working switch on all the interior 12v lights

then get someone to switch on the mains supply 

if the charger is working I would expect to see the lights get brighter

& when mains is switched off lights would dim slightly


----------



## wick (Jan 5, 2010)

*thanks*

Cheers Trek for that. I have tried as you suggested and the supply is working. I have taken both batteries out and I am monitoring their charge indoors to see if they are both ok. If the engine battery is failing do you know if the leisure battery charge can be trickling back to enable starting ? just a thought because I know that the intelligent supply/charge systems are supposed to switch between coupled and uncoupled etc. to protect the starting of the engine. If it turns out that the engine battery is losing I just wondered if that could be why the leisure is losing as well.


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

_ Hi,

*I too have a rapido.....990m born in Oct 09. There were various problems encountered on our first run out. It transpired that all our problems were down to the faulty control panel. Maybe that is your solution too. 
Good luck

Graham *_


----------



## luibeg (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi we have Rapido 996m 2004 had same problem last year while travelling abroad .it turned out that the CB charging unit had blown and had to be replaced.
contacted Rapido in France they quoted a huge price for replacement ,
we purchased a small battery charger to allow us to charge up when site until we got home ,then replaced the CB unit purchased from caravan dealer at halve of the price quoted by Rapido


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi you need to replace the battery separator but before fitting get the batteries and charger tested. Suggest you contact Wokingham Motorhomes.


----------

